# updates



## mrhuggles (May 1, 2009)

do updates have to be done manually?


----------



## DarkOCean (May 1, 2009)

updates for what?


----------



## alexp999 (May 1, 2009)

To the WCG client I presume


----------



## mike047 (May 1, 2009)

mrhuggles said:


> do updates have to be done manually?



Not normally.


----------



## mrhuggles (May 1, 2009)

yes, the WCG windows client

i meant the version of the client its self, i havnt seen it update once [on its own]


----------



## mike047 (May 1, 2009)

mrhuggles said:


> yes, the WCG windows client
> 
> i meant the version of the client its self, i havnt seen it update once [on its own]




The client version[like 5.10.45 that I use] will not update itself to a newer revision.....to my knowledge.


----------



## A novice (May 1, 2009)

It's not automatic you can download the newer versions from here.http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php

And take a look here.http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=157280&page=17

My version is probably about three months old 6.4.5  I normally turn off Boinc and then download the newest version.If anyone knows different please post.


----------

